

Ask HN: What were your favorite threads in '10? - iloveyouocean

There were so many articles and threads in 2010.  What were some of your favorites?<p>Please provide a link to the thread and a brief description of why you liked it.
======
iloveyouocean
\+ Ask HN: Music while coding [ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525445>
]

From this thread I discovered music that has since become some of my very
favorite.

\+ Ask HN: Best book you read in 2010 and briefly why [
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1973516> ]

I now have a stack of books that I can't wait to read. It's been a long time
since I was this excited to relax and read instead of code. The change of pace
is nice.

\+ Hey, Guys, It's Totally Okay If You Don't Get Rich [
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601281> ] Are you rich? If so, how did
you get there? [ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610824> ]

The discussion in these two articles really changed my opinion of the make-up
of the HN crowd. For the better. Lot's of thoughtful discussion that made me
feel better about my own path in life.

